# Pots and Pans



## Mark T (Oct 26, 2013)

It seems that our pots and pans are in need of replacement.  The plastic on the lids (and the handles are showing some signs) is cracked and they are getting more difficult to get completely clean.

I suppose that are 20 years old, so not exactly a bad usage out of them!

They originally came from Woolies.  Where is considered to be a place where you can get decent pots with paying horrifically over the odds (ahem, Lakeland) or getting something that probably won't make more then a few years (Argos!).


----------



## Steff (Oct 26, 2013)

Mark T said:


> It seems that our pots and pans are in need of replacement.  The plastic on the lids (and the handles are showing some signs) is cracked and they are getting more difficult to get completely clean.
> 
> I suppose that are 20 years old, so not exactly a bad usage out of them!
> 
> They originally came from Woolies.  Where is considered to be a place where you can get decent pots with paying horrifically over the odds (ahem, Lakeland) or getting something that probably won't make more then a few years (Argos!).



You mean your supposed to clean the pans after each use LOL.
Dont knock argos I got a set of 6 about 8 years ago and there still in good nick.

Have you tryed Robert Dyas


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2013)

Robert Dyas? My pans came from Woolies too!


----------



## Steff (Oct 26, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Robert Dyas? My pans came from Woolies too!



You nt heard of Robert Dyas?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 26, 2013)

Steff said:


> You nt heard of Robert Dyas?



Haha! No, I was suggesting it to Mark also, but your post went in whilst I was writing mine


----------



## Mark T (Oct 26, 2013)

Steff said:


> You mean your supposed to clean the pans after each use LOL.
> Dont knock argos I got a set of 6 about 8 years ago and there still in good nick.
> 
> Have you tryed Robert Dyas


Cheeky!

Argos seems very hit and miss - we have a few things that we brought that have been in the house some years, but others that went back within the week.  Sometimes it comes down to exactly how much the item has been manhandled.  Pots and pans you would imagine they couldn't damage though...

Not heard of Robert Dyas, but I'll look into that one.


----------



## Steff (Oct 26, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Haha! No, I was suggesting it to Mark also, but your post went in whilst I was writing mine



ROFL !....


----------



## Cat1964 (Oct 26, 2013)

I bought some new non stick pans from a shopping channels couple of months ago.i now need to get rid as they are dusty inside. Shopping channels....never again!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 26, 2013)

Most of mine were a wedding present in 1977. They were given to me by a Breton friend and are cast iron and still going strong. I also have one or two that belonged to my mother and grandmother. I have bought one or two since, but the only really serious one was the wok, I got that from a shop in London's China Town.


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 26, 2013)

I recently got a Tefal Bistro set from Argos.  Very good and a good price.  My previous Tefal set lasted over 10 years.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 26, 2013)

Well this is it really, buy good pans and you are set.

Stainless steel for me, no idea what make, no info on the bottom but they came from the Co-op about 15-ish years ago.  Previous were Prestige and the pans were 100% fine but the teak handles just weren't up to being immersed in water and then exposed to flame whenever the gas was up a bit too high.


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 26, 2013)

I broke the glass lid on one of my Analon pans (very expensive, but I bought them cheap) and it was cheaper to buy a set of Prestige stainless pans than a new lid (well almost).  You can get them here (amongst other vendors): http://www.very.co.uk/prestige-5-pi...home+cookware+pans-set-_-M6kJYpMW_22838005733
With stainless steel bodies and handles there's not much to go wrong.  Don't buy non-stick pans, they don't last and the JML Ceramic ones aren't supposed to last either.


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 26, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Robert Dyas? My pans came from Woolies too!



Seeing as how you like Woolies try this pan set, looks like a bargain to me: 
http://www.woolworths.co.uk/ready-s...istro-pan-set/519537208.prd?_requestid=405896


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> Seeing as how you like Woolies try this pan set, looks like a bargain to me:
> http://www.woolworths.co.uk/ready-s...istro-pan-set/519537208.prd?_requestid=405896



It never occurred to me that they were still in business online!


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 27, 2013)

M&S do a good range of there own brand


----------

